# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Πολυεργαλείο της LIDL

## sotiris12

Οι περισσότεροι πιστεύω είδατε την προσφορά του Σαββάτου στης 16 του μήνα για το πολυεργαλείο.Το έχει κανείς να μας πεί αν αξίζει γιατί θα τρέξω να το πάρω..WP_20150509_22_20_05_Pro.jpg

----------


## SeAfasia

αντε πάρτο.......

----------


## sotiris12

και link που βρήκα http://www.lidl-hellas.gr/el/super-s...etail&id=33137

----------


## sotiris12

> αντε πάρτο.......



Aξίζει λες ή είναι για τα μπάζα θα μου πεις 25 ευρώ έχει αλλά αν δεν αξίζει 25 συν 30με40 και πέρνεις dremelaki

----------


## toliis69

το dremelaki ομως δεν θα εχει 42 εξαρτηματα   :Wink:

----------


## SeAfasia

> Aξίζει λες ή είναι για τα μπάζα θα μου πεις 25 ευρώ έχει αλλά αν δεν αξίζει 25 συν 30με40 και πέρνεις dremelaki



΄

αξίζει γιατί έχω πάρει πολλά πράγματα,για το μέσω χομπίστα αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους...

----------


## G.G.

Παρτο, με κλειστα ματια!

----------


## xlife



----------


## sotiris12

> ΄
> 
> αξίζει γιατί έχω πάρει πολλά πράγματα,για το μέσω χομπίστα αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους...



Καλά λες και εγώ κάποια ηλέκτρικά εργαλεία που έχω πάρει απο κει μια χαρά απλά φοβόμουν μήπως είναι αδύναμο αλλά για 25ευρώ που συν τα 42 εξαρτήματα και τον ευκαμπτο άξονα και την βάση δεν είναι για πολλές σκέψεις

----------


## Πατέντες

Αν πας από τις 7 το πρωί για να πιάσεις σειρά, μπορεί και να το προλάβεις.
Λογικά είναι, όπως και πολλά άλλα, κράχτης. Από προσωπική εμπειρία, είχαν βγάλει σκληρό δίσκο και είχαν 4-5 κομμάτια σε κάθε μαγαζί.
Από τότε δεν περνάω ούτε απ'έξω.

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

οταν το παρετε στο σπιτι να ελεγξετε υποχρεωτικά οτι ο αξονας ειναι ευθυγραμμισμενος. για να τον ελεγξετε βαλτε ενα μακρυ τρυπανακι ή τροχο και κοιταξτε οπως γυριζει το τρυπανι ή ο τροχος σε καποιες στροφες αν ειναι εντελως ευθυγραμμισμενα.

----------


## xlife

Πάρε και ένα μίνι review

https://alexkaltsas.wordpress.com/20...0%CE%AE%CF%82/

----------


## sotiris12

> Αν πας από τις 7 το πρωί για να πιάσεις σειρά, μπορεί και να το προλάβεις.
> Λογικά είναι, όπως και πολλά άλλα, κράχτης. Από προσωπική εμπειρία, είχαν βγάλει σκληρό δίσκο και είχαν 4-5 κομμάτια σε κάθε μαγαζί.
> Από τότε δεν περνάω ούτε απ'έξω.



To έχω παρατηρήσει αυτό το φαινόμενο που λες.

----------


## Πατέντες

> To έχω παρατηρήσει αυτό το φαινόμενο που λες.



Η περίπτωση που λέω μπορεί να έχει και 3 ίσως και 4 χρόνια.

----------


## sotiris12

Είμαι αναποφάσιστος ρε παιδιά το δρεμελ όλο και πιο ωραία ιδέα μου φαίνετα αλλα δεν το θέλω και για πολυ χρήση άλλοστε μια δυο φορές την βδομάδα θα το χρησιμοποιώ. Έχει κάποιος το parkside??να μας πει απο πρώτο χέρι εντυπώσεις??

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Είμαι αναποφάσιστος ρε παιδιά το δρεμελ όλο και πιο ωραία ιδέα μου φαίνετα αλλα δεν το θέλω και για πολυ χρήση άλλοστε μια δυο φορές την βδομάδα θα το χρησιμοποιώ. Έχει κάποιος το parkside??να μας πει απο πρώτο χέρι εντυπώσεις??



http://www.e-shop.gr/polyergaleio-il...5-p-TLS.070154
πολύ καλη τιμη.
κατα τη γνωμη μου το καλυτερο dremel που εχει κατασκευαστει. Το χρησιμοποιουν ολοι οι επαγγελματιες, μηχανικοι σχεδον. 

Αν δεν θες να δωσεις 49 ευρω για ενα επαγγελματικο πολυεργαλειο (σου δινει και 15 εξαρτηματακια αλλα δε δινει μαυρο τροχο κοπης για μεταλλα) δινεις τα μισα και παρνεις το εργαλειο του λιντλ που επισης εχει 3 χρονια εγγυση και μεσα στα επομενα 3 χρονια αν δεν εχουν να σου δωσουν αλλο σου δινουν τα λεφτα σου πισω.
Δεν αγοραζεις και αυτοκινητο... :Tongue2: 
Εγω εχω καπου 10 χρονια ενα κλωνο dremel ''do it'' που ειχα παρει απο τα αειμνηστα ALEX PAK. Ακομα λειτουργει απροσκοπτα.

----------


## sotiris12

> http://www.e-shop.gr/polyergaleio-il...5-p-TLS.070154
> πολύ καλη τιμη.
> κατα τη γνωμη μου το καλυτερο dremel που εχει κατασκευαστει. Το χρησιμοποιουν ολοι οι επαγγελματιες, μηχανικοι σχεδον. 
> 
> Αν δεν θες να δωσεις 49 ευρω για ενα επαγγελματικο πολυεργαλειο (σου δινει και 15 εξαρτηματακια αλλα δε δινει μαυρο τροχο κοπης για μεταλλα) δινεις τα μισα και παρνεις το εργαλειο του λιντλ που επισης εχει 3 χρονια εγγυση και μεσα στα επομενα 3 χρονια αν δεν εχουν να σου δωσουν αλλο σου δινουν τα λεφτα σου πισω.
> Δεν αγοραζεις και αυτοκινητο...
> Εγω εχω καπου 10 χρονια ενα κλωνο dremel ''do it'' που ειχα παρει απο τα αειμνηστα ALEX PAK. Ακομα λειτουργει απροσκοπτα.



Σωστά το παίρνω 25 ευρουλάκια έχει αν παραδόσει πνεύμα μέσα σε τρία χρόνια τα λεφτά μου πίσω και άν κρατήσει θα είμαι πανευτηχής

----------


## Πατέντες

> Σωστά το παίρνω 25 ευρουλάκια έχει αν παραδόσει πνεύμα μέσα σε τρία χρόνια τα λεφτά μου πίσω και άν κρατήσει θα είμαι πανευτηχής



Ψάχνοντας λίγο στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα κάποιους οι οποίοι έκαναν χρήση της εγγύησης και η εταιρία τους αντικατέστησε την συσκευή. Δεν είδα πουθενά για επιστροφή χρημάτων.

----------


## RNR

Φίλε μου το έχω εγω και γενικά το είχα πάρει για διάφορες μικροδουλιές, γενικά είναι πολύ καλό να φτιάχνεις τα κουτιά σου για τις κατασκευές αλλά εγω το χρησιμοποιώ και στις εγκαταστάσεις συναγερμων όταν ο πελάτης θέλει καναλάκια ώστε να κόβω στο μπάμ με τα δισκάκια που έχει. Αφού μετά απο 6 μήνες κάηκε μου το αντικατέστησαν μέσα σε 3 μερες.

Να κοιτά να κουμπώνει σωστά μπροστα και γενικά να είναι οκ και πάρτο.

----------


## sakisr

Το πηρα περισυ και ειναι παρα πολυ καλο!
Ειχα το 12βολτο και ειπα να μη το παρω οταν το πρωτοειδα αλλα οταν το 12βολτο εκλασε μεντες σε δυσκολες δουλειες περιμενα ενα χρονο μεχρι να το ξαναβρω!
Αν εχουν και εξτρα θηκες με εξαρτηματα δωσε 10-15 ευρω και παρτα κι αυτα!Ειναι πολυ χρησιμα!

----------


## sotiris12

> Φίλε μου το έχω εγω και γενικά το είχα πάρει για διάφορες μικροδουλιές, γενικά είναι πολύ καλό να φτιάχνεις τα κουτιά σου για τις κατασκευές αλλά εγω το χρησιμοποιώ και στις εγκαταστάσεις συναγερμων όταν ο πελάτης θέλει καναλάκια ώστε να κόβω στο μπάμ με τα δισκάκια που έχει. Αφού μετά απο 6 μήνες κάηκε μου το αντικατέστησαν μέσα σε 3 μερες.
> 
> Να κοιτά να κουμπώνει σωστά μπροστα και γενικά να είναι οκ και πάρτο.



Όταν εννοείς να κουμπώνει καλά μπροστά εννοείς να μήν έχει τζόγο το εξάρτημα με το πολυεργαλείο?

----------


## Spark

εγω θα σου έλεγα να κοιτάξεις που θα βρεις ανταλλακτική ντίζα και πόσο  θα σου κοστίσει,
 διοτι η ντίζα (εσωτερικό ατσαλόσυρμα) καποια στιγμη θα  χαλάσει.
 τότε θα κρατάς το μοτέρ στο χέρι, αν δε σε πειραζει...

----------


## RNR

> Όταν εννοείς να κουμπώνει καλά μπροστά εννοείς να μήν έχει τζόγο το εξάρτημα με το πολυεργαλείο?



Εμένα όταν βίδωνα κάποιο εξάρτημα μπροστά δεν κούμπωνε το κουμπάκι που έχει μπροστα για να σφίξει καλά, με αποτέλεσμα να πατινάρει (στην γλώσσα του αυτοκινητου). Δεν το είχα προσέξει στην αρχή και λέω έτσι θα είναι, αλλά όταν κάηκε και μου το αντικατέστησαν είδα ότι το κουμπάκι που έχει μπροστά μπαίνει σε εγκοπή καθώς το πιέζεις για να σφίξει καλά το εξάρτημα, συγνώμη αλλά δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω καλύτερα.

Πάντως αυτός που μου έδωσαν ήταν καλύτερο απο το πρώτο. :Lol:

----------


## passer07

το dremel Μπορει να θεωρείτε κορυφή  αλλα απο οτι εχω διαβάσει εχουν αρχίσει να ανεβαίνουν σε ποιότητα   και άλλοι (λογικό).Εγώ θα έπαιρνα dremmel  εαν ήξερα οτι θα βγάλει  δουλειά  και θα κάνω απόσβεση ,  δεν θυμάμαι σε ποιο όμιλο ανήκει αλλα   δεν είναι μονο αυτό ενα "καλό" εργαλειό


το κακό με τα dremel  είναι οτι απο ενα σημείο και μετά πουλάνε όνομα (πχ βλέπουμε στη σταθερή βάση που έχει πλαστική φωλιά  και δεν την λες φτηνή ούτε βολική  ) 

θέλει προσοχή λοιπόν για το τι αγοράζουμε απο εκει  



οταν μιλάμε για επαγγελματικά εργαλεία μπορούμε  να δούμε και αλλού (πχ proxxon) αλλα για το χομπίστα και το parkside μια χαρά είναι .



Για την ιστορία πριν χρόνια πήρα αυτό  120424_pfbs_96v_product.png 

μαζί με  ενα σετάκι αργότερα με τα εξαρτήματα   εχω βγάλει και βγάζω αρκετή δουλειά , τελευταία  με μια πέτρα άνοιξα  αυλάκι σε σασί αυτοκινήτου για να περάσει καλώδιο για κάμερα χωρις να κάνει έντονη γωνία   


απο λείανση έχει κάνει τα πάντα , έχει κόψει βίδες  και γενικά ακόμα εργάζετε . Αν σκεφτούμε οτι είναι μπαταρίας νομίζω οτι με του ρεύματος  θα πρέπει να είναι σιγουρότερο

Στο μονο που κώλωσε λίγο είναι σε τρύπημα λαμαρίνας (σασι απο υπολογιστή ) , απο την μια μπαταρία  , απο την άλλη μέτρια τρυπάνια (με μαλακά υλικά πχ ξύλο κανένα θέμα )   ,επίσης και το θέμα οτι μπορεί η μπαταρία να μην ήταν φουλ .

αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα κάλλιστα  ετσι γιατί παίζουν διάφορα να έφταιξαν  

το μονο που θέλει προσοχή είναι να εχεις προστατευτικά για μάτια γάντια κλπ  και προφανώς να μάθεις το εργαλείο . Τα εξαρτήματα είτε επώνυμα είτε οχι σπάνε και διάφορα πετάγονται (μην ξεχνάμε οτι έχουμε υψηλές στροφές )

για μενα με την εγγύηση που  υπάρχει αγόρασε το ,εαν τώρα θές αργότερα πέρνεις πχ δισκάκια dremel  για καλύτερα . Το τρυπάνι δεν θα έχει θέμα 


ψιλο έβλεπα και για ενα τσοκ (ετσι δεν λέγετε?)  σαν αυτά του δράπανου , νομίζω είναι μαι καλή προσθήκη

----------


## jimk

> Φίλε μου το έχω εγω και γενικά το είχα πάρει για διάφορες μικροδουλιές, γενικά είναι πολύ καλό να φτιάχνεις τα κουτιά σου για τις κατασκευές αλλά εγω το χρησιμοποιώ και στις εγκαταστάσεις συναγερμων όταν ο πελάτης θέλει καναλάκια ώστε να κόβω στο μπάμ με τα δισκάκια που έχει. Αφού μετά απο 6 μήνες κάηκε μου το αντικατέστησαν μέσα σε 3 μερες.
> 
> Να κοιτά να κουμπώνει σωστά μπροστα και γενικά να είναι οκ και πάρτο.



Γιαννη το εστειλες πισω και σου εστειλαν αλλο;;

----------


## lepouras

η parkside  έχει κάποιο εξουσιοδοτημένο εδώ και στην ουσία κάνουν αντικατάσταση. γενικά δεν έχω ακούσει παράπονα σαν ερασιτεχνικά εργαλεία και για το σέρβις ότι είναι εξυπηρετικό.
για την ντίζα λίγο τακτικό γρασάρισμα την προστατεύει από το να ξεραθεί και να έχει φθορά. έχω το αντίστοιχο του alexpak εδώ και πολλά χρόνια και πραγματικά το έχω σκίσει. κατα καιρούς αγοράζω και κάνα σετ με εξαρτήματα απο το lidl και έχω απόθεμα να καταστρέφω. :Lol:

----------


## RNR

Nαι ακριβώς έτσι. Και Μάλιστα Δημήτρη δεν είχα απόδειξη, είχα ανοίξει και το θέμα μέσα εδώ, διότι έπαθα πλάκα με την εξυπηρέτηση.

----------


## Alxnks

> Για την ιστορία πριν χρόνια πήρα αυτό  120424_pfbs_96v_product.png



Σου δουλεύει ακόμα αυτό;
Αυτό το ειχω πάρει κι εγώ και μου έκανε μια χαρά δουλεια οπου το χρειαστηκα, αλλά επειδή η μπαταρία του πια δεν βοηθάει την κατασταση (σε λίγα λεπτα ελαφριάς δουλειάς έχει παραδώσει πνεύμα) και απο το service μου ζήτησαν μπολικα λεφτά για νέα, σκεφτόμουν να το μετατρεψω σε πρίζας. Αλλά μιας και βγαζουν το πριζας αυτες τις μερες λέω μήπως το πάρω έτοιμο.

----------


## johnpats

Παιδια η προσφορα εχει ηδη βγει
ImageUploadedByTapatalk1431519564.063352.jpg
Οποτε οποιος ενδιαφερεται βουρ το σαββατο λιντλ πρωι πρωι

----------


## passer07

> Σου δουλεύει ακόμα αυτό;
> Αυτό το ειχω πάρει κι εγώ και μου έκανε μια χαρά δουλεια οπου το χρειαστηκα, αλλά επειδή η μπαταρία του πια δεν βοηθάει την κατασταση (σε λίγα λεπτα ελαφριάς δουλειάς έχει παραδώσει πνεύμα) και απο το service μου ζήτησαν μπολικα λεφτά για νέα, σκεφτόμουν να το μετατρεψω σε πρίζας. Αλλά μιας και βγαζουν το πριζας αυτες τις μερες λέω μήπως το πάρω έτοιμο.





μπορει να το είχες "ψήσει" , ο φορτιστής δεν κλείνει αυτόματα οταν φορτίσει ,εγώ εχω γράψει επάνω το χρόνο φόρτισης (εαν θυμάμαι 2.5 ωρες)

το είχα φορτίσει πριν 4-5 βδομάδες και  την τελευταία βδομάδα   καθαριζω σκουριές απο ενα ποδήλατο (και ακόμα ) _ έκοψα κάτι αλλα πραγματάκια (πλαστικά και μεταλλικά )



εγώ πάντως θα το άνοιγα να δω  για αλλαγή μπαταριών

----------


## Alxnks

> μπορει να το είχες "ψήσει" , ο φορτιστής δεν κλείνει αυτόματα οταν φορτίσει ,εγώ εχω γράψει επάνω το χρόνο φόρτισης (εαν θυμάμαι 2.5 ωρες)
> 
> το είχα φορτίσει πριν 4-5 βδομάδες και  την τελευταία βδομάδα   καθαριζω σκουριές απο ενα ποδήλατο (και ακόμα ) _ έκοψα κάτι αλλα πραγματάκια (πλαστικά και μεταλλικά )
> 
> 
> 
> εγώ πάντως θα το άνοιγα να δω  για αλλαγή μπαταριών



Πανω σε χρονοδιακοπτη το φόρτιζα

Και αντικατάσταση μπαταριών σκέφτηκα, αλλά μετα θα ανοιξω θρεντ εδώ όπως τόσοι άλλοι ρωτώντας για αλλαγή των μπαταριών του με λιθίου, θα πάρω απάντηση οτι για μπολικους λόγους δεν γίνεται/συμφέρει/θα πρεπει να τις φορτιζω εκτος...και θα καταληξω παλι στη σκεψη να το κάνω καλωδίου :ρ

----------


## sotiris12

Παιδιά δεν άντεξα να μην πάω,,,το πήρα.Λίγο που το έβαλα σε λειτουργία έδειξε μια χαρά και δυνατό.Κάποια δουλεία δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα αλλά φαίνεται μια χαρά..SAM_0359.jpgSAM_0360.jpg

----------


## SeAfasia

> Παιδιά δεν άντεξα να μην πάω,,,το πήρα.Λίγο που το έβαλα σε λειτουργία έδειξε μια χαρά και δυνατό.Κάποια δουλεία δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα αλλά φαίνεται μια χαρά..SAM_0359.jpgSAM_0360.jpg



μεγειά και καλολειώτο.......

----------


## elektronio

Καλοδούλευτο και καλές κατασκευές...

----------


## SeAfasia

> Παιδιά δεν άντεξα να μην πάω,,,το πήρα.Λίγο που το έβαλα σε λειτουργία έδειξε μια χαρά και δυνατό.Κάποια δουλεία δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα αλλά φαίνεται μια χαρά..SAM_0359.jpgSAM_0360.jpg



αν δε σου αρέσει και το πουλήσεις,μια καλή τιμή,βάλτο στο ΚΤΕΛ για επαρχία και το πήρα εγώ οκ; :Boo hoo!:  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## stratos111

> αν δε σου αρέσει και το πουλήσεις,μια καλή τιμή,βάλτο στο ΚΤΕΛ για επαρχία και το πήρα εγώ οκ;



Δεν διευκρινίζεις, Μιά καλή τιμή για 'σένα ή γι' αυτόν;;;; Αν σου πει ότι θα σου κάνει καλύτερη τιμή στα 50 €, Τι θα του πεις;;;;; :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## Sted

Εγώ πάλι το θυμήθηκα στις 9παρα το βραδυ να παω να το πάρω.. Ίσως από Δευτέρα αν υπάρχει πουθενά να το πάρω και εγώ. Αυτο που έχω δεν το βλέπω στα καλά του..

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## katmadas

Ενταξει μην τα παραλετε....
Στο LIDL που παω ειχε καμια 30 τετοια στις 8 το βραδυ εχθες.

Ο αλλος το παιρνει μονο και μονο γιατι του ειπανε οτι θα εξαντληθει.
Εγω εχω ενα απο alex pack πολυ προτου ξεκινησουν οι γερμανοι να κανουν τετοια παζαρια στο μαγαζι τους.
Το ιδιο φθηνο ηταν και αληθεια το εχω λιωσει.
Τεσσερις κασετινες αλλαξα με εξαρτηματα.

Μακαρι να ειναι καλο.

----------


## Sted

Σε ποιο κατάστημα είχε; Να ξερω να στείλω κάποιον αν δεν βρω αύριο στα κοντινά μου.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## midakos

Εγώ το είχα πάρει το συγκεκριμένο (πριν τα χριστούγεννα νομίζω) αλλά τότε δεν είχε ούτε βάση ούτε καλώδιο όπως τώρα. Με χαμηλότερη τιμή βέβαια (νομίζω 20Ε) αλλά γενικά έχω μείνει πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Τα εξαρτήματα λιώνουν και αυτό σκυλί, δεν καταλαβαίνει χριστό!

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

στο λιντλ στον καρτερο ηρακλειου κρητης ειχε 10αδες κομματια στις 5 το απογευμα του σαββατου. Και οση ωρα ημουν εκει μαλλον δεν το πηρε κανεις.
Οποτε δευτερα θα εχει ακομη αποθεμα. Εντυπωση μου εκανε οτι δεν ειχαν ανοιξει εκθεσιακο. Συνηθως ανοιγουν (οι πελατες :Lol:  ) παιζοντας κρυφτουλι με το σεκιουριτα

----------


## chris73

Τελικά πολύ μου αρέσουν οι θεωρίες συνωμοσίας... :Smile: 
Στο λιντλ Καστοριάς χθές όταν έκλεισε ήταν σαν να μην πούλησαν ούτε ένα από το πρωί.
Σήμερα όμως που είμουν εντός λόγω εργασιών τα είχαν βγάλει από το καλάθι. Ίσως αύριο να μην τα έχουν, δεν γνωρίζω.
Που είναι όλοι αυτοί οι ντιούιδες που θα έπεζαν ξύλο???

----------


## lepouras

παιδιά σε πράγματα που δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά που τα βάζει, μην περιμένετε να γίνει σκοτωμός. το συγκεκριμένο (αν και χωρίς την ντιζα ) το έχει βάλει αρκετές φορές. οπότε σίγουρα όσοι το θέλανε το αγοράσανε. 
το έχω παρατηρήσει σε πολλά πράγματα που την πρώτη φορά παίζανε ξύλο στην πόρτα και τώρα βαριέσαι να τα βλέπεις. το αστείο είναι ότι αν έχουν μεγάλες ποσότητες καταλήγουν μετά από καιρό να τους κατεβάζουν τις τιμές και στην εσχάτη να τα πηγαίνουν στο στοκ κατάστημα για σκότωμα.

----------


## sotiris12

Παιδιά και γώ λόγω δουλειάς δεν πήγα πρωί πρωί πήγα κατα το μεσημεράκι ειχε ακομα περίπου στα 10 κομμάτια ακόμα.Γενικά δεν υπάρχουν πλέον και πολλά λεφτά και είναι λίγοι αυτοί πο θα πάνε να πάρουν εργαλεία.Σκεφτείτε στο παρελθόν προ κρίσης πόσα άχρηστα εργαλεία και πράγματα αγοράζατε δίχως σκοπό.Πλέον πρέπει να σου λείπει κάτι για να το αγοράσεις παρά να πάρεις κάτι που θα κάθετε στο ράφι.

----------


## Bobiras

δυστηχως εκανα το λαθος και το πηρα και εγω δεν αντεξε ουτε 2 λεπτα..... πηγα επιτοπου και πηρα τα λεφτα πισω και εχω το dremel εδω και 6 χρονια και δεν θελει να χαλασει  :Tongue2:

----------


## street

> δυστηχως εκανα το λαθος και το πηρα και εγω δεν αντεξε ουτε 2 λεπτα.....



τ εκανες που δεν αντεξε ουτε δυο λεπτα ? τρυπα σε μπετο ?

----------


## Bobiras

> τ εκανες που δεν αντεξε ουτε δυο λεπτα ? τρυπα σε μπετο ?



εσπασε η ηταν ελλατωματικο  απο την αρχη το κουμπακι που το πατας να για σφιξεις το τρυπανακι περιμενα να βγαλει 1 βδομαδα αλλα η κινεζια δεν ηθελε  :Tongue2:  κατα τα αλλα εχουν 3 χρονια εγγυηση αλλα service δεν εχουν αμα μου ειπε εχει αλλο στο ραφι παρτο αλλιως θα παρεις τα λεφτα πισω πολυ οραια εγγυηση η γυφτια σε ολο της το μεγαλειο.

----------


## street

οχι οτι τα υποστηριζω  .... αλλα τα παρκσιτε ειναι τιμια για τα λεφτα τους  ...

----------


## DLS 33

με πεισατε και το αγορασα σημερα και εγω.

 μια χαρα το βλεπω για 25 Εuro.....

----------


## sotiris12

Παιδιά για όσους το πήραν θέλω να μου πείτε τη γνώμη σας μιας και δεν το έχω δουλέψει ακόμα..

----------


## blero

ετσι οπως το πηρα το δωσα

----------


## Prezonautis

Εγώ το δούλεψα για ένα 30 λεπτό.. δεν ζεστάθηκε, λάδωσα και την ντίζα από το παλαμάρι..
Ναι δεν έχει μπορώ να πω και τόσο καλό κούμπωμα όπως λέει και ο Κώστας, σε κανένα δίμηνο πιστεύω πως θα έχω θέματα, αν το έχω στο βίδωμα ξεβίδωμα για να αλλάζω εξαρτήματα συνέχεια... Αλλά μετά θα πέσει πατέντα  :Smile: .
Δεν το μετανιώνω για τα 25€ γιατί δεν τα έδωσα εγώ, μου το αγόρασε η γυναίκα μου  :Biggrin: .

Κατά τα άλλα καλό είναι. Για 25€ μην θέλουμε και πολλές απαιτήσεις... στην ποιότητα.. LIDL είσαι..

Ααα και τα δισκάκια για κόψιμο που έχει μέσα στο κουτάκι, 2 ήταν σπασμένα "Σχεδόν" τα σούταρα κατευθείαν. *Καλό θα ήταν να φοράτε κράνος από μηχανάκι όταν κόβεται με τα μανίσια δισκάκια.*

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

τα καφε δισκακια κοπης αν υποθεσω οτι εχει αυτα, εγω τουλαχιστον δεν τα χρησιμοποιω. σπανε με ενα φυσημα, δε θελω καν να φανταστω αν φυγει κομματι με 30000 στροφες τι μπορει να προκαλεσει.
Αν εχει το μαυρο δισκο κοπης, το χοντρο το ''βασταγερο'' αυτος ειναι πολυ χρησιμος και δεν σπαει.

----------


## Sted

Που θα βρούμε τέτοιους μαύρους;

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## toliis69

> Που θα βρούμε τέτοιους μαύρους;
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



https://www.kentrovidas.gr/showprod.php?id=5369

14ευρώ η δωδεκάδα...

----------


## SV1JRT

> Εγώ το δούλεψα για ένα 30 λεπτό.. δεν ζεστάθηκε, λάδωσα και την ντίζα από το παλαμάρι..
> Ναι δεν έχει μπορώ να πω και τόσο καλό κούμπωμα όπως λέει και ο Κώστας, σε κανένα δίμηνο πιστεύω πως θα έχω θέματα, αν το έχω στο βίδωμα ξεβίδωμα για να αλλάζω εξαρτήματα συνέχεια... Αλλά μετά θα πέσει πατέντα .
> Δεν το μετανιώνω για τα 25€ γιατί δεν τα έδωσα εγώ, μου το αγόρασε η γυναίκα μου .
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα καλό είναι. Για 25€ μην θέλουμε και πολλές απαιτήσεις... στην ποιότητα.. LIDL είσαι..
> 
> Ααα και τα δισκάκια για κόψιμο που έχει μέσα στο κουτάκι, 2 ήταν σπασμένα "Σχεδόν" τα σούταρα κατευθείαν. *Καλό θα ήταν να φοράτε κράνος από μηχανάκι όταν κόβεται με τα μανίσια δισκάκια.*



Δεν χρειάζεται να φοράς ολόκληρο κράνος μηχανής, ειδικά τώρα που καλοκαιριάζει και αρχίζει η ζέστη. Ενα *προστατευτικό προσώπου* από κατάστημα εργαλείων, με κόστος 10 ευρώ είναι αρκετό. Το κράνος μηχανής φοριέται *ΜΟΝΟ* όταν οδηγάμε μηχανή.

.

----------


## sakisr

Εγω που το εχω καναχρονο τωρα δεν ειχα προβλημα οσες φορες το δουλεψα.Απλα θελει προσοχη και σωστο χειρισμο.Οσο για το φιλο που του εσπασε το κουμπι του τσοκ μαλλον ηταν τυχαιο.Δηλ ενα dremel θα κοψει και θα τρυπησει καλυτερα?Ας βαλει καποιος ενα dremel να δουλευει κανα δεκαλεπτο σερι με ζορι και θα του πω αν αντεξει.
Το καθε εργαλειο εχει καποιες ανοχες και αντοχες φυσικα οτι πληρωσεις παιρνεις!

----------


## RNR

Φίλοι μου αυτο με το τσοκ και το κούμπαμα το είχε και μένα το πρώτο, με αποτελεσμα να πατινάρει και να ζεσταίνεται και όπως καταλαβαίνετε και κάηκε.

ΜΟυ το άλλαξαν αμέσως και χωρίς απόδειξη, τώρα γιατι καποιοι λένε το αντίθετο δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Bobiras

> Εγω που το εχω καναχρονο τωρα δεν ειχα προβλημα οσες φορες το δουλεψα.Απλα θελει προσοχη και σωστο χειρισμο.Οσο για το φιλο που του εσπασε το κουμπι του τσοκ μαλλον ηταν τυχαιο.Δηλ ενα dremel θα κοψει και θα τρυπησει καλυτερα?Ας βαλει καποιος ενα dremel να δουλευει κανα δεκαλεπτο σερι με ζορι και θα του πω αν αντεξει.
> Το καθε εργαλειο εχει καποιες ανοχες και αντοχες φυσικα οτι πληρωσεις παιρνεις!



μονο και μονο που το τσοκ χεστικε πανω την πρωτη ωρα ειναι μια συμαντικη διαφορα απο ενα dremel (μπωρει να ετηχε αλλα τυχαινει μονο στα κινεζικα του lidl) και ναι εχει δουλεψει παρα μα παρα πολλες φορες συνεχεια και πολυ ζορι και δεν μιλαει και το dremel ειναι 125watt ενω του lidl ειναι 160watt και στο demel mou το μονο που μου εχει παθει ζημια ειναι ο πυρος του τσοκ μετα απο 6 χρονια δουλειας και δυστηχος δεν ειναι το πρωτο parkside που μου βγαινει off τοσο γρηγορα δεν ειναι τυχαιο.

----------


## Πατέντες

Έχω διαβάσει αρκετές γνώμες και ομολογώ ότι κάποιες με προβλημάτισαν πολύ.
Κράνος, τροχάκια σπασμένα, αγορά ανταλλακτικών 15€.......
Δηλαδή 25€ μηχάνημα και 15€ - 20€ για ανταλλακτικά, για ερασιτεχνική χρήση. Έ και γιατί δεν παίρνεται αυτό με 50€;
24926_0_L.jpg

----------


## Prezonautis

Σωτήρη προφανώς και δεν φόραγα κράνος μηχανής  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: .
Απλά το έκανα υπερβολικό για να κατανοηθεί πλήρως η επικινδυνότητα.  :Wink:

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Έχω διαβάσει αρκετές γνώμες και ομολογώ ότι κάποιες με προβλημάτισαν πολύ.
> Κράνος, τροχάκια σπασμένα, αγορά ανταλλακτικών 15€.......
> Δηλαδή 25€ μηχάνημα και 15€ - 20€ για ανταλλακτικά, για ερασιτεχνική χρήση. Έ και γιατί δεν παίρνεται αυτό με 50€;
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57403



ειναι διπλασια τιμη σε σχεση με του λιντλ καθως στα 25 ευρω παιρνεις και τηλεσκοπικο βραχιονα και αρκετα εργαλεια κοπης. Απο εκει και περα η διαφορα στη χρηση θεωρω ειναι τεραστια. Το dremel θα σου βγαλει 10 χρονια χωρις να καει ακομα και αν το παρει μαστορας και το χρησιμοποιει ολη μερα μονο καρβουνακια θα θελει.

Απο εκει και περα και του λιντλ η προσφορα για ερασιτεχνη αξιζει και με το παραπανω μονο και μονο για την εγγυηση. το εχουμε καλυψει το θεμα. Με τα υπολοιπα 25 ευρω παιρνει δισκους κοπης που ειναι πολλοι χρησιμοι

----------


## SV1JRT

Οι παράγοντες αξιολόγησης ενός μηχανήματος ΔΕΝ περιορίζονται στην τιμή του. Μπορεί ορισμένοι να αγόρασαν το mini drill του lidl και να είναι ευτυχεσμένοι (!!!) που το αγόρασαν 25 ευρω έναντι των 60 που έχει το γνήσιο dremel, ΑΛΛΑ ειναι μαθηματικά σίγουρο οτι θα πληρώσουν συνολικα ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΑΣΙΑ χρηματα σε αναλώσιμα, χρόνο, βενζίνες, εκνευρισμό και ταλαιπορία. Μονο το γεγονός οτι το φτηνό "πολυεργαλείο" του lidl, ΔΕΝ εχει ρουλεμάν στον άξονα, ΑΡΑ ο αξονας ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΝΕΤΑΙ πολυ περισσότερο απο το γνήσιο, ΑΡΑ ΣΠΑΕΙ τα τροχάκια πολυ πιο εύκολα απο το dremel, αρκει για να καταλάβεις οτι τα 30 ευρω που γλύτωσαν στην τιμή, θα τα δώσουν διπλά και τριδιπλα σε αναλώσιμα...... Και μετά βάλε βενζίνες για να το πας πίσω, και ΑΝ εχουν ακόμα απόθεμα για να στο αλλάξουν και εκνευρισμός. Βάλε και τον νόμο του Μέρφυ, που λέει οτι θα σου χαλάσει ακριβώς την στιγμή που το χρειάζεσαι περισσότερο......
Γι αυτό αγοράζω (σχεδόν) ΠΑΝΤΑ επωνυμα εργαλεία...

.

----------


## haris_216

Δεν ξέρω τι κερδίζουμε συγκρίνοντας επώνυμο (ή επαγγελματικό) μηχάνημα με "ανώνυμο" (ερασιτεχνικό);
Η απλή λογική (και εμπειρία) λέει ότι το επώνυμο (και ακριβότερο) έχει καλές πιθανότητες να είναι καλύτερο. Βέβαια από κει και πέρα πρέπει εμείς να αξιολογήσουμε αν αυτό το καλύτερο μηχάνημα το χρειαζόμαστε και αξίζει τον κόπο να το πάρουμε.
Όταν πχ κάποια στιγμή χρειάστηκα για ερασιτεχνική χρήση ένα πιστολέτο δεν υπήρχει τίποτα στα 60 ευρώ που πήρα του lidl (και μάλιστα με τα βελόνια του όταν άλλα σε τιμή πλησίον αυτής στα έδιναν σκέτα). Έκανα κανονικά τη δουλειά μου (γκρέμισα το σπίτι :Rolleyes: ) και είμαι έτοιμος για την επόμενη δημιουργική μου περίοδο. Σαφώς και ξέρω ότι δεν μπορώ να στηριχτώ πάνω του για να αρχίσω να κάνω επαγγελματικές εγκαταστάσεις αντλιών ομβρίων σε μπετόν αλλά δεν είναι αυτή η πρόθεσή μου.
Τα του lidl κατά γενική ομολογία (και με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις που απλά, κατ' εμέ, επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα) έχουν πολύ καλό value for money. Εδώ αρκετά από τα επώνυμα που μερικοί ευαγγελίζονται έχουν "καλή" και "κακή" (ερασιτεχνική) σειρά και η κακή είναι τελείως για........ :Blushing:  
Αν και έχω μάθει από τον πατέρα μου να παίρνω πάντα το καλύτερο που μπορώ, δυστυχώς τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο ξεκάθαρα πλέον όσο ήταν προ 30ετίας.
Συμπέρασμα; Αξιολόγηση των αναγκών μας πρώτα και μετά του μηχανήματος. Το "καλό" μηχάνημα είναι κακή επιλογή αν τελικά δεν το χρειάζεσαι

----------

